

How Vblock Saved Pivotal Developers Time, Decreased Frustration Levels - GoPivotal
http://blog.pivotal.io/cloud-foundry-pivotal/case-studies-2/how-vblock-saved-pivotal-developers-time-decreased-frustration-levels

======
qthrul
A lot of the folks at VCE (including me!) were really pleased to see this
post. I've been thinking about Vblock Systems since 2010 as a way to do the
dev / test / qa / qc / prod / scale /etc... pattern in the _same_ investment
for initial spend and ongoing operations.

There are thousands of Vblock enabled teams out there in the world now so this
is a great data point for those that have not yet considered the non prod
options on the same environment.

